# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Which African country is the best for safari?

## starstivee

There are so many African country is the best for safari but in my opinion Kenya is Africa's most popular safari destination. It such a wonderful destination for trip. I am so excited for go there in my summer vacation.

----------


## riverrider

Wild life safari is best for some adventurous and extreme tourism. And, Africa is best place for that. There are lots of great wild places and jungles where you can get thrilled and enjoy your safari.

----------


## sunilmishra

I can strongly recommend Kenya - I was there in August last year. It was one of the best holidays I've ever been on - especially as we visited the coast then headed inland to the Masai Mara and other national parks and reserves for safari. good luck

----------


## mathew999john

> There are so many African country is the best for safari but in my opinion Kenya is Africa's most popular safari destination. It such a wonderful destination for trip. I am so excited for go there in my summer vacation.


Yeah I agreed with you. Kenya is really best for safari in Africa. I love to travel in adventurer trips. Last year me and my four colleagues was visited in Africa. First time I saw rhinos in my life, they were running behind an elephant. I also captured some interesting pics of Kenya Forest. Travelling packages in sounth africa are too cheap so every one can easily enjoy these memorable moments. If life gives me a chance then I again try to visit in Africa.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

There are many place in africa, who are good for safaris and i recommend you this country, which are very good for safaris. 
1. Tanzania, 
2. Kenya,
3. Zimbabwe are top country for best safari in africa.

----------


## Ainy

> There are many place in africa, who are good for safaris and i recommend you this country, which are very good for safaris. 
> 1. Tanzania, 
> 2. Kenya,
> 3. Zimbabwe are top country for best safari in africa.





You are right .Keep it up with sharing these information tips .

----------


## atlasequipments

For Safari Purpose Kenya is best in all.

----------


## sankalppatil732

A trip into the wilderness will be life-changing. like Mundulea Reserve, Namibia it is the awsome place for safaris.

----------


## sankalppatil732

wild life safari is good one

----------


## Nehal121

Here is the list of the most iconic safari destinations on the African continent.

1. Maasai Mara National Reserve, Kenya

2. Chobe National Park, Botswana

3. Kruger National Park, South Africa

4. South Luangwa National Park, Zambia

5. Okavango Delta, Botswana

6. Serengeti National Park, Tanzania

----------


## JimmieAllman

I heard, that Kongo is the best place for Safari, but I don;t think that other countries are not so great for it)

----------


## martinsimmons748

Tanzania is the best place for a safari.

----------


## KindaichiShota

If you want to go on one place then try Tanzania. In safari tour it has good ranking of 4.84 out of 5.

----------


## KindaichiShota

Tanzania might be the best place as it has good ranking which is - 4.84 out of 5.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

The African country is famous for wild and that the reason it is best for safari.
mobile app designer | mobile apps development platform

----------


## Nehal121

Tanzania has three safari circuits and each one of them would make Tanzania a top wildlife destination.

----------


## راتین

yup I think Tunzania is the answer.

----------


## Betty_M

South Africa is best for safari adventures, though Tanzania and Kenya are still good

----------


## AVK

I do think Kenya and Zimbabwe are good for safari..

----------

